
Apple’s App Discovery Lead On Google Shrinking. Publishers: Not to worry - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/21/apples-app-discovery-lead-on-google-is-shrinking-but-mobile-publishers-shouldnt-be-too-worried/
======
tstegart
Does anyone know how an app download bot would technically work? Wouldn't a
bot owner have to control a lot of Apple IDs? Plus credit cards for a paid
download app bot. It doesn't seem feasible to me, but they must be out there
if people use them.

